# getting the contraceptive pill



## Lucie123

Firstly hello to all as this is my first post. ive been reading for a while and have found lots of useful info. My parents are planning to retire to the areas around nerja in the next two,three years with myself tagging along!

ive searched on the board inregards to my question about the pill and have abit of an idea as to how it works but would appreciate any upto date info from ppl who are taking it or have in the past. i take it for medical reasons and ive read that you dont need a prescription for it in spain and can just go into a chemist to get it and u pay for it unlike the uk. so how exactly does it work. are u expected to basically monitor yourself interms of blood pressure etc and go to the drs if you have any issues.also i read that u can only buy a packet each month unlike the uk where you get a six month supply in one go. is that correct. ill be in nerja in march and plan to visit a chemist to adk but id appreciate any info before i go. thanks.


----------



## Cazzy

I just used to go to the chemist and buy it. They have the same brands as the UK. It is about 6 euro a month.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Cazzy said:


> I just used to go to the chemist and buy it. They have the same brands as the UK. It is about 6 euro a month.


Really??!
I never have. I didn't know you could do that!
I've always been to the gynecologist through social security. Is there some problem with using the doctor? Aren't you covered by the national health service here?


----------



## agua642

Unfortunately the pill isn't covered on Social security, however you can make an appointment at your local Dr for the family planning, where you will get monitored, scans, blood test if needed, and smears, she will also advice you which contraceptive to get all dependent on your age, health etc. Now the bad news is they cost 15€ and you just buy them over the counter, you can buy as many packets as you want. As I explained you can't get them on S.S prescriptions, I have asked! However better to prevent then cure;-)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> Unfortunately the pill isn't covered on Social security, however you can make an appointment at your local Dr for the family planning, where you will get monitored, scans, blood test if needed, and smears, she will also advice you which contraceptive to get all dependent on your age, health etc. Now the bad news is they cost 15€ and you just buy them over the counter, you can buy as many packets as you want. As I explained you can't get them on S.S prescriptions, I have asked! However better to prevent then cure;-)


Perhaps it depends where you live or what pill you want, but take a look at this from Madrid...
*NUEVOS ANTICONCEPTIVOS FINANCIADOS POR LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL*

_La Seguridad Social financiará dos nuevas píldoras anticonceptivas: DRETINE: 30 mg de etinilestradiol y 3 mg de drosperidona y DRETINELLE: 20 mg de etinilestradiol y 3 mg de drosperidona. También se ha aprobado la financianciación del implante subcutáneo IMPLANON NXT, indicado en mujeres que quieren una anticoncepción de larga duración ( 3 años). Se suman a ellos, otros anticonceptivos ya financiados por la Seguridad Social: píldoras combinadas ( diane, ovoplex, acetato ciproterona, gyneplen), píldora de sólo gestágenos (cerazet) e inyecciones intramusculares de progestágeno( depo-progevera). Pensamos que sería coherente, en la misma línea de aumentar el abanico de métodos anticonceptivos financiados, inclir en esta lista el DIU._

So basically pills that have been *added* to the list are
Detrine and Detrinelle
And *already* on the Seg. Soc. list were 
diane, ovoplex, acetato ciproterona, gyneplen and cerazet
Plus other methods of contraception like injections.
Perhaps asking for a specific brand, or perhaps it just isn't available in your areas.


----------



## agua642

Thanks for info I'm in Valencia area, My dr Recommend a certain brand, I asked if they were available on prescription she said No, none were. will check again as the system for prescriptions is the same all over Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> Thanks for info I'm in Valencia area, My dr Recommend a certain brand, I asked if they were available on prescription she said No, none were. will check again as the system for prescriptions is the same all over Spain


From what I've read on the forum, Valencia is a world unto its self when it comes to healthcare, but it's definitely worth delving a bit deeper


----------



## Lucie123

agua642 said:


> Unfortunately the pill isn't covered on Social security, however you can make an appointment at your local Dr for the family planning, where you will get monitored, scans, blood test if needed, and smears, she will also advice you which contraceptive to get all dependent on your age, health etc. Now the bad news is they cost 15€ and you just buy them over the counter, you can buy as many packets as you want. As I explained you can't get them on S.S prescriptions, I have asked! However better to prevent then cure;-)


I 
thanks for your help. i use them for non contraception means so wouldnt need a dr for the family planning advice. So i can basically walk into any chemist off the strert and just buy x amounts of packets without any type of note? seems so much easier than the hassle i have now in getting them with drs visits and prescriptions every 4-5 months.its worth paying for them just for that reason. another reason to look foward to moving!!


----------



## agua642

Yep can be bought over chemist counter, "anti contraceptives " take your composition leaflet, that way you will get the right mix of hormones or whatever is in this pills


----------



## Lucie123

Thanks alot.they are known as anti contraceptives?


----------



## JulyB

I think they're called 'pastillas anticonceptivas'.


----------



## fergie

If you are a newbie to taking the pill, you often need to take them for a whole month before they are effective., and it is advisable to use a condom, until the pills full effect kicks in. If you ever have to take an antibiotic for infection, it can reduce the effectiveness of the pill, and also if you are vomiting the pill may not be absorbed. If you feel at any time unwell, dizzy etc, or any unusual symtoms you don't normally have while taking the pill, then you should get your blood pressure checked. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Guest

Lucie123 said:


> Thanks alot.they are known as anti contraceptives?


Oh, oh dear. Don't ask for those or you'll end up with a big surprise that only gets bigger!


Anyhow, despite what previous posters have said, there are also places that have asked me for my prescription before. If it doesn't work at one pharmacy, you can always try down the street.


----------



## Lucie123

Thankds i thought the pill isnt prescribed. so how did it work for you


----------



## Guest

I'm just saying that in some pharmacies they have asked me for my prescription, whereas in others they haven't. Of course, we can't forget that you are "playing" with chemical changes in your body and it's always best to be taking what's prescribed or what the pharmacist considers a reasonable substitute. 

If you've got a prescription from back home, bring the information leaflet with you where it shows the chemical makeup of the drug.


----------



## Lucie123

Yeah i have been prescribed the same pill for many years in the uk


----------



## Guest

So before leaving ask your GP (or whomever) to write you out a prescription to bring with you to Spain and you should be fine.


----------



## Lucie123

Thanks for your help. so were u asked for a spanish prescription when u went into a chemist or a u.s one to show what meds you were taking


----------



## Guest

I have a Spanish prescription.


----------



## Lucie123

Thanks for your help. so the pill u get is it one that u can get free on s.s hence the prescription


----------



## Guest

Due to the fact that I've been here on a student visa, I had no access to the "free" healthcare provided by the state.

I pay 48 euros every three months for the prescription.


----------



## Lucie123

Ok so u get a prescription wtitten out cause you go for checkups etc instead of just going into the chemist and buying it by walking in off the street do to speak?


----------



## mrypg9

I knew there had to be some advantages to same-sex partnerships


----------



## Lucie123

When i was out in nerja a couple of weeks ago i went into the local chemist and they told me i could buy the pill over the counter no problem. they showed me the spanish eqiv as i took in the packet. i asked how much it was and i was kinda shocked at the cost. Around thirty euros for three months supply.i guess its gone up alot over the last few years as googling info indicated it was alot less. ive also read that for over the counter meds prices can vary greatly depending on the chemist you go in. has anyone had experience of this.

also one question i have about the charges. if i got the pill as a prescription once living and paying into the system in spain would it be alot cheaper than buying it over the counter?


----------



## agua642

Majority of contraceptive pills aren't available on S.S prescription in Spain, however I've been told there is one named Diana which is available on prescription, obviously u need to see what the composition is & whether it agrees with you.


----------



## Lucie123

Thanks.so even the spanish have to basically do what i did and just buy it over the counter? yeah ive heard of diana. cant remember the uk name of it but its a common brand. the chemist showed me the exact same brand i use in the uk ( the spanish named version) so i know its easily available which is good. i guess having to pay out is worth it for not having to go to the drs every few months.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

agua642 said:


> Majority of contraceptive pills aren't available on S.S prescription in Spain, however I've been told there is one named Diana which is available on prescription, obviously u need to see what the composition is & whether it agrees with you.


Are you sure about that?
If you can get the pill for the day after, although the PP will stop that asap, I would have thought you'd be able to get anything else. I certainly never had any problem obtaining it on the ss when I used it, and my 17 year old daughter has been offered it by her doctor.


----------



## Lucie123

Pesky can i ask when you got it on ss. is it the same adls the uk where you had to make an apointment,have your b.p taken etc. or would you just ask for a prescription and that was it? also what were the costs when you got it on ss


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Lucie123 said:


> Pesky can i ask when you got it on ss. is it the same adls the uk where you had to make an apointment,have your b.p taken etc. or would you just ask for a prescription and that was it? also what were the costs when you got it on ss


Well, it was a while ago because I changed my method of contraception, but I think you have to make an appointment with the doctor who then gives you an appointment with the gynaecologist. I can't remember paying anything other than a normal prescription charge. This is in the Comunidad de Madrid and it's quite possible that things are done differently here. Also I work here and am covered by social security here. The only way you can be sure is by going to a local health centre and asking.


----------



## Lucie123

Thanks


----------



## donz

I think approx €30 is the average for 3mths supply - mine is that, and tbh I don't mind paying it - it's a lot easier sometimes and my work makes me so busy!

I know in the UK they have relaxed it more also and you only have to go once a year to have your blood pressure checked - the rest of the time you just request a repeat prescription by email


----------



## Lucie123

Thanks for that info. so that cost is about normal.

they have started getting strickter in the uk or at least where iam. over the age of thirty they make you get your b.p done every six months or when ever you go for your prescription. before then it was once a year.although i know a teenager who has to have their b.p done every six months aswell. i take my own cause it goes through the roof when i go. So its pointless me going but they keep insisting on it. nice to see the spanish system isnt so controlling. like when i was in nerja i needed some antibiotics and after a few basic questions i bought some over the counter. still be waiting for an apointment if i had been at home


----------



## donz

as I understand it OTC anti-biotics is not allowed now (although some farmacias still do it for the odd customer)


----------



## Lucie123

Yeah i had read that. i guess the pharmacist felt sorry for me. nice that they can use some disgression and common sense


----------



## spice0012

*Contraception injection*

Can you get the contraceptive injection in Spain (defo the one that lasts for three months)


----------

